# VOD problem



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

All,

A few times now, I have ordered a Directv Cinema movie on demand. Download starts, and I am able to watch the movie...... That is until the the download completes in the background, and then what happens next is that playback stops, and the screen goes back to the play list and says "pending download". What It think happens is that the download completes, and the movie gets deleted causing the stop in play back.

My internet speed is fine, as I was able to pause the move 1 hour into the movie, and the download was already at hour 2 of the movie. So plenty of buffer.

I've done a few searches but didn't find any similar symptoms. Found lots of "pending download" problems, but not the same.

Has anyone heard of this one? This is occurring on my Hr44 genie with the x808 level of code. I should also add that I have a wired CCK and diags show no problems with internet connection. I also have static IP's for all of my boxes.


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow, I am surprised that no one else has experienced this problem?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

or perhaps not many order Directv Cinema movie on demand


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> or perhaps not many order Directv Cinema movie on demand


I'm using OnDemand right now, but I don't use PPV.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm using OnDemand right now, but I don't use PPV.


and that was my point :righton:


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks. I'm gathering that is the case. Whats odd is that if I just order it, and download it, and wait to watch it until it is fully downloaded, then it plays fine. Pretty sure it is a software bug.


----------



## khill821 (Aug 16, 2006)

I've been experiencing similar issues with some VOD titles. Most recently, I had one repeatedly download, never actually completing. The show always showed as recording and when I'd check the progress it would nearly complete then stop and start over. I finally just cancelled it because it caused me to consume over 150GB on my Internet connection in a single day...


----------



## rwhorn (Jul 6, 2014)

I just found this forum after I recently began experiencing these exact same issues with VOD on DirecTV. My DirecTV Genie is connected to the internet via ethernet cable (that comes from my wireless bridge). I have Comcast 50 Mbps internet and all my other devices connect to my wireless network or via ethernet through my bridge just fine and the connection is fast. I can usually search for VOD titles on DirecTV just fine but if I start watching them they stop after about 5 minutes. If I choose to record them, they get to nearly 100% and then just go to "Pending Download." They never fully download and just keep repeating the process of starting the download and failing just prior to completion. At times, a message will pop up on my screen while searching for shows stating that there's no internet connection. But all my other devices (connected to the same bridge) are connected just fine with no issues. 

I tried connecting my DirecTV Genie directly to my cable modem via ethernet but the same things happen...can't get the VOD to work properly. DirecTV tech support is NO help at all...stating that I get those messages and VOD failures because my internet connection is too slow to support VOD. They said this after I told them I have 50 Mbps cable and that a direct connection to my modem also has this problem.

To ensure I'm not truly losing internet connection at the bridge, I started connecting my laptop to the wireless bridge (via ethernet cable - just like my Genie) and keeping it connected while watching TV. I have consistent and uninterrupted internet at nearly 27 Mbps all the time...not once was is disconnected when DirecTV stated internet was disconnected. 

It sure seems like the issue is caused by either my DirecTV Genie or has something to do with Comcast or my cable modem (Zoom). Unfortunately, I'm baffled and have no idea how to resolve the issue. I've reset everything...restarted everything...updated firmware on everything...nothing I've tried so far allows my VOD to properly work. Anyone know what's going on and/or had success in resolving this?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

First of all did you tried a speed test to see if it's consistent with the ISP advertised download/upload?
And second did you reboot everything Genie,Router,Modem etc?
And third did you tried to reset the network in the Genie menu settings, and that it matches the IP address from your router?
Menu Settings Network Setup Advanced Setup Restore Defaults.


----------



## rwhorn (Jul 6, 2014)

acostapimps said:


> First of all did you tried a speed test to see if it's consistent with the ISP advertised download/upload?
> And second did you reboot everything Genie,Router,Modem etc?
> And third did you tried to reset the network in the Genie menu settings, and that it matches the IP address from your router?
> Menu Settings Network Setup Advanced Setup Restore Defaults.


Yes. Speed test hardwired is 57 Mbps (7 Mbps over advertised 50 Mbps). Speed test wireless is 27 Mbps (some loss over wired but still well over the minimum required for VOD). 
Yes. Rebooted everything multiple times.
Yes. In fact, I reset the network settings again just now so I could demonstrate the issue in more detail for you. With my Genie connected via ethernet cable to the wireless bridge, I restored the defaults in the Network Setup. Once default reset was complete (about 1 minute), I did the "Connect Now" option to connect to Genie to the internet. I received the following message in about 5 seconds...
*IP Address = OK*
*Subnet Mask = OK*
*Default Gateway = OK*
*DNS = OK*
*Network = Ethernet - Connected*
*Internet = Connected*

*Result Code = 88-272*

So, now that the Genie is obviously connected to the internet, I immediately went to search for a VOD program. As I was searching, the following message popped up (within a minute after getting connected to the internet): _*"A large selection of DIRECTV On Demand titles are unavailable because your Internet connection was lost. Please reconnect your Receiver to restore access to the full On Demand Library." *_If I wait just a few minutes and re-try the search, I get results and can begin watching the show I select. But within about 3-5 minutes, the show stops and I'm disconnected.

No clue what's going on. I have internet...EVERYTHING else connected to the bridge remains connected but only the Genie detects a loss of internet. I stream Netflix on my TV (also connected to the bridge) all the time without issue. Baffling.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Some folks have said that getting Network Services connected made the VOD work!

 This may not work for everyone but it did work for some 

1. Go to Settings & Help on your Genie
2. Go to Settings
3. Select Network Setup
4. Select Network Service
5. For Configuration Type - select manual
6. Change STB Services Port to 27161 (or smallest number on your list)
7. Change Audio Services Port to 27192 (or largest number on your list)
8. Before you click on test connection you need to change your modem to port forwarding. 
but set your Global Port Range to 27161 - 27192 (or the smallest to largest number you have - refer to #6 & #7). You can name it whatever you want and you should see your Genie in the "Needed by service" list.
9. Once you get your port forwarding done, go back to your Genie and click on Test Connection. It may take a few minutes but the test should come back as connected. If not, you didn't do your port forwarding right.

Another trouble shooting step you can do, and I found out it works 98% of the time, is to connect the receiver using your phone's teethering feature as a test. Most of the time you will be able to connect to VOD, pointing out a "flaw" in your network some where.


----------



## rwhorn (Jul 6, 2014)

First off, thanks to you all for the assistance. I appreciate your time, ideas, and willingness to help.

@peds48, I just now did the manual configuration on the DirecTV Genie and set up port forwarding on my router. While the DirecTV Genie connected successfully using this method, unfortunately the results were the same...download reaches 100% for VOD and then just states "Pending Download" again. I even added the Genie MAC address as a "pass through" but that didn't work either.

I did some monitoring of things and I'm beginning to think the issue is that I'm using DHCP for my modem/router and my router is assigning a different dynamic IP address for the Genie every few seconds. Doesn't seem like the Genie supports DHCP and only allows a static IP entry. I set the IP address on the Genie to be XXX.XXX.XXX.*201* and, when it first connects, I see the MAC address for the Genie show up in the router IP table with that address (and it shows **STATIC IP**). But within a few seconds, the Genie MAC address in the table shows the IP is changed to something different (e.g., XXX.XXX.XXX.*39*)...all the while still listing it as **STATIC IP**. Then, a few seconds later, something even different (e.g., XXX.XXX.XXX.*43*). I'm not sure why the static Genie IP coming into the router gets reassigned a new IP by DHCP. I would think if it's a static IP on the device that it would obey the IP assigned...but it doesn't seem to. I can watch the Genie MAC address shift IPs constantly when I monitor it.

I suppose I could turn of DHCP and start assigning static IPs but that would be total pain to manage. My entire family has at least 15 devices that connect to the router daily and, of course, the kids all have friends that come over and connect with their devices.

I'm a bit confused why every other device on my network (laptops, tables, smartphones, bridges, Slingbox, TV) works just fine without any configuration of IP addresses (or a need to manually assign an IP). Really seems to be a Genie "issue" at this point (if you can call it that)...and one that appears to be related just to VOD services It's clearly able to connect and download content...but it just never gets to the finished point for VOD.

One last thing as well...I see that my Genie box gets software updates fairly regularly (just got 0x870 on June 5, 2014). Do software updates for DirecTV come via the dish signal itself instead of internet? If software updates come via internet then I'm clearly getting those and I can only assume this is a VOD-specific issue at this point.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

First of, software comes from the satellite. Second, where are you assigning static IPs? At the receiver or at your router?

The Genie does support DHCP


----------



## rwhorn (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info. on the software update. Wasn't sure about that one and that's good to know.

I'm meaning "Static IP" on the receiver...my router is set to DHCP. It seems that the Genie receiver supports DHCP since I can connect the receiver to the internet. However, the network settings on the DirecTV Genie have a "Server IP" that must be set (either automatically or manually). Why does it need to have an IP set? Am I setting this wrong?

If I "Restore Defaults", the Server IP gets set automatically to XXX.XXX.XXX.*50* (of which the first 3 groups of numbers match my Default Gateway). I'll go through some things here so you can see my confusion with why VOD isn't working when clearly my network is connected and working. I just now "Restored Defaults" on the Network Setup...

On the receiver under Settings/Network Setup:

If I do "Test Connection"...everything passes.
If I select "Repeat Network Setup", I receive the message "Your receiver is now connected to the Internet" along with Result Code: 88-272
If I do "Advanced Setup" and select "Configure Now", it goes through diagnostics and then displays:
*IP Address = OK*
*Subnet Mask = OK*
*Default Gateway = OK*
*DNS = OK*
*Network = Ethernet - Connected*
*Internet = Connected*

*Result Code = 88-272*

After all that, I go to download a VOD program and it never finishes...always says "Pending Download." If I try to watch the show directly, it only lets me watch a few minutes. Clearly though, since it lets me watch a few minutes, I'm connected when I start watching. Very confused.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Another trouble shooting step you can do, and I found out it works 98% of the time, is to connect the receiver using your phone's teethering feature as a test. Most of the time you will be able to connect to VOD, pointing out a "flaw" in your network some where.

Do the above (assuming you have enough data to play with). You will be surprised!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Another trouble shooting step you can do, ...


Back in the old days, some routers didn't seem to play well with MRV and setting up the receivers with a static IP that was OUT OF THE DHCP RANGE worked.


----------



## rwhorn (Jul 6, 2014)

I'll definitely try the tethering thing. Missed that the first time you posted it...sorry about that. Do you tether it via the USB port in the front of the receiver?

I'll have to get to that later tonight as I need to head out for the day. Will update with results.
Thanks!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rwhorn said:


> Do you tether it via the USB port in the front of the receiver?


Using WiFi


----------



## rwhorn (Jul 6, 2014)

peds48 said:


> Using WiFi


But the Genie doesn't have wi-fi...does it?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rwhorn said:


> But the Genie doesn't have wi-fi...does it?


Not the 34, but the 44 does


----------



## rwhorn (Jul 6, 2014)

veryoldschool said:


> Not the 34, but the 44 does


I have the HR44 Genie...but I don't think it is wi-fi capable. It has only an ethernet port in the back. I've also never seen settings in the Genie that would indicate wi-fi setup.

Now that I think about it...I'm not sure how I'd tether the HR44 to my mobile without a USB cable.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HR44 has WiFi built in. 

What smartphone do you have?


----------



## rwhorn (Jul 6, 2014)

peds48 said:


> HR44 has WiFi built in.
> 
> What smartphone do you have?


Seriously? Where are the settings for this?

I have a Samsung GS4.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rwhorn said:


> I have a Samsung GS4.


http://bit.ly/1zinZfy


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rwhorn said:


> Where are the settings for this?


Under the network settings


----------



## rwhorn (Jul 6, 2014)

peds48 said:


> Under the network settings


OK. Mind = blown! I had no idea my HR44 had wi-fi capability. I never saw this as an option but this is because I had the ethernet plugged in from day one...never gives you the option of one or the other if you have ethernet plugged in.

So, unplugged the ethernet and then reset settings. Went through setup again and wi-fi was an option this time. The HR44 connected to my wi-fi network with no issues. However, still cannot get VOD to work properly. Shows still download but then say "Pending Download." Gonna try the tethering now to see what happens.


----------



## rwhorn (Jul 6, 2014)

OK...successfully tethered the HR44 to my Samsung Galaxy S4. Downloaded a show and when it got to 100%...same thing. *Pending Download.* I tried to play the show to see if that worked and 4 minutes into streaming the show stopped.

So, I'm not crazy. This is happening no matter what or how I'm connected...Ethernet, Wi-Fi, or 4G. Nothing works to get VOD programs over the hump.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rwhorn said:


> So, I'm not crazy. This is happening no matter what or how I'm connected...Ethernet, Wi-Fi, or 4G. Nothing works to get VOD programs over the hump.


Until you've tried a static IP outside of your router's DHCP range, you don't know that "nothing works".
If your router is changing the Genie's IP that could be the problem.


----------



## rwhorn (Jul 6, 2014)

veryoldschool said:


> Until you've tried a static IP outside of your router's DHCP range, you don't know that "nothing works".
> If your router is changing the Genie's IP that could be the problem.


Doesn't the fact that I've had failure via tethering render the static IP hypothesis moot (since my 4G mobile has no connection whatsoever to my router)?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rwhorn said:


> Doesn't the fact that I've had failure via tethering render the static IP hypothesis moot (since my 4G mobile has no connection whatsoever to my router)?


 :shrug:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

What's your ping? When you connected the genie via Ethernet directly to the modem, did you reset its defaults on the genie too? What else is in your system that is connected via wifi or hard line to your network, and what other DIRECTV equipment do you have?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

rwhorn said:


> Doesn't the fact that I've had failure via tethering render the static IP hypothesis moot (since my 4G mobile has no connection whatsoever to my router)?


With networks you never know. Did you do a restore network defaults e genie while it was,disconnected and before you connected with the wifi?

Also, I total wild idea, when you have nothing recording and won't for a couple hours, liek maybe when you go to bed tonight, do a smart search for CLEARMYBOX . It completely clears out all guide data and other additional software and reloads it over the next day or so. You never know.


----------



## rwhorn (Jul 6, 2014)

inkahauts said:


> What's your ping? When you connected the genie via Ethernet directly to the modem, did you reset its defaults on the genie too? What else is in your system that is connected via wifi or hard line to your network, and what other DIRECTV equipment do you have?


Do you mean ping to the receiver? I'm not sure what the ping is. I did reset the defaults on the Genie when it was connected directly via ethernet. I have one desktop PC connected hardwired, one desktop connected via wi-fi bridge in another room, a Blu-ray, TV, Slingbox, and Genie connected via wi-fi bridge in main room, 2 iPods, 1 iPhone, 1 Blackberry, 1 Samsung Galaxy S4, 1 Motorola XOOM tablet, 1 Nintendo Wii all via wi-fi (+ all my kid's friends devices each time they are here). I have only the DirecTV HR44 and 2 child receivers in the basement.



inkahauts said:


> With networks you never know. Did you do a restore network defaults e genie while it was,disconnected and before you connected with the wifi?
> 
> Also, I total wild idea, when you have nothing recording and won't for a couple hours, liek maybe when you go to bed tonight, do a smart search for CLEARMYBOX . It completely clears out all guide data and other additional software and reloads it over the next day or so. You never know.


I did a restore defaults today while the ethernet was unplugged from the HR44 and before I had ever connected to wi-fi. I'll try the CLEARMYBOX trick tonight and see if that does something to help. Thanks!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Do a speed test with Speedtest.net again and the first number they give you is ping.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh and I don't see anything unusual I'd suspect as causing issues with your streaming in your network...


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Oh and I don't see anything unusual I'd suspect as causing issues with your streaming in your network...


It's not on his network when he is using tethered 4G LTE. That's his point.


----------



## rwhorn (Jul 6, 2014)

inkahauts said:


> Do a speed test with Speedtest.net again and the first number they give you is ping.


Ping = 11 ms



inkahauts said:


> Oh and I don't see anything unusual I'd suspect as causing issues with your streaming in your network...


Thanks for the help though. I appreciate the ideas and assistance from everyone. I'll keep thinking of ideas to try...maybe a future software update will resolve it.

As for the CLEARMYBOX, I did that last night and tried VOD this morning again but had same results as before.


----------

